# Mizuno Mx19 irons any help?



## andiritchie (Feb 22, 2009)

Cut a long story short,my girlfriend has a set of Cobra Fp's and would you belive it LOST 3 of the irons,god knows where and when 

So went looking at some new bats we dont have 500+ to spend(well its her clubs not mine aint it).And she hit a few Mizuno MX19's she really likes them.And at Â£230 they seem a good buy

What i trying to say has anyone or does anyone use them and what do you think?.I play more bladey clubs and dont have any experience with these clubs

Thanks in advance


----------



## haplesshacker (Feb 22, 2009)

I've seen them flipping cheap at AG.

I have a set, and can actually use the 4 iron, when I'm hitting okay.

TBH I really like them, good for higher handicap players. Okay so I'd like the MP52s, but I'm a realist and I know that I won't be able to use them effectively, so for now they'll do. Despite being cast, I can feel whether the shot has come off the sweet spot or the toe etc.

I know Mizuno do ladies specific clubs, but I've only ever seen them on their website, which I think is www.mizunoeurope.com

Anything else you want to know? Just give me a shout.


----------



## andiritchie (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for that Hapless,she doesn't need ladies clubs her old set where fitted mens reg graphite,she is 5'10 and got reasonable clubhead speed

Cheers for the review i looked online and everyone says they are great,Mizuno dont make rubbish do they 

For the price with reg graphite shafts is a good deal,its quite hard to find a spec like that for the money its normally steel shafts

Thanks for that


----------



## Imurg (Feb 22, 2009)

You'll never go far wrong with Mizzy's.

These are good workman-like cavity backs that almost anyone can use.


----------



## haplesshacker (Feb 22, 2009)

As you say - almost anyone


----------



## Imurg (Feb 22, 2009)

I still think that if you keep your backside hanging over that boat, a Great White is gonna bite you another!!

And you can play your Mizzy's - you just think you can't!


----------



## andiritchie (Feb 23, 2009)

She got them for Â£230 4-sw reg graphite shafts they look sweet to.

For a bigger headed club they look quite sleak,she has no excuses now fingers crossed she dont beat me though


----------



## andiritchie (Feb 27, 2009)

Girlfriends first range session with the mx 19s wow they are great clubs,much more playable than i thought the change in head size though the set seems to work for her.

I used to a constant blade length but these work great,i ws talking to one of the pros there watching her hit 7 irons 130 everytime,he gave her loads of praise about her quest of breaking 90 which was nice

Good night all round and she got me a pint cant be bad


----------



## bobmac (Feb 28, 2009)

I am a qualified PGA Professional and a Ping qualified custom fitter and if you want my advice...............MARRY THE GIRL


----------



## DCB (Feb 28, 2009)

I am a qualified PGA Professional and a Ping qualified custom fitter and if you want my advice...............MARRY THE GIRL
		
Click to expand...

Marriage Counselor as a sideline


----------



## andiritchie (Feb 28, 2009)

Marry 

Dont let her here you say that

We would get cheaper yearly fees though so swings and roundabouts


----------



## jeffc (Mar 2, 2009)

which one of you is going to stomp off to the golf course when you have a row?


----------

